# Huge dead trout in my canal



## jagsfan13 (Jun 24, 2009)

check out this trout...it was about 25 to 27 inches...i couldnt weigh it but i promise it was veryyyyy heavy....i would have loved to have caught it .....it died from the cold weather...such a shame


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Dang!! Thanks for the video


----------



## Scottyg (Jan 21, 2010)

That sucks. What bay area were you in. East Bay?


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

that is a shame.. you said you measured it but its 25 or 27 inches! lol


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I really hope that cold snap didnt screw up the spring fishing....any thoughts on that?


----------



## jagsfan13 (Jun 24, 2009)

> *karma (1/22/2010)*that is a shame.. you said you measured it but its 25 or 27 inches! lol




haha i did measure it and it was in between 25 and 27 inches.... but i was hard to tell because i wasnt touching that thing


----------



## jagsfan13 (Jun 24, 2009)

> *Scottyg (1/22/2010)*That sucks. What bay area were you in. East Bay?


yea im by the garcon


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I got the terrible news that a LOT of snook started floating last night in some of the canals I fish down here in Corpus Christi. Unfortunately, a lot of inshore fish were hurt all across the southeast. Looks like it'll be a strictly tarpon summer for me if the resident snook numbers took such a hit.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

It seems as though everuthing but the mulletis just now starting to be discovered. Went red fishing today and rolled up on a flat to find it littered with dead pompano!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey freespool,how big were the dead pomps?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *nb&twil (1/22/2010)*I got the terrible news that a LOT of snook started floating last night in some of the canals I fish down here in Corpus Christi. Unfortunately, a lot of inshore fish were hurt all across the southeast. Looks like it'll be a strictly tarpon summer for me if the resident snook numbers took such a hit.


How have the trout fared? I have read that theTexas big trout fishery could take a huge hit after a long cold spell.I hope not,let us know.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *seanspots (1/22/2010)*Hey freespool,how big were the dead pomps?


All sizes biggest I saw was probably a little better than 3lbs, all of them were planty legal if they had been alive


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

That does suck.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

That area looks familiar ... Godspeed Ole Henry, Godspeed....


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Man.. that sux. You could hardly stand to launch the boat in MS on saturday where I normally go. There were literally hundereds of dead mullet. I'm not a biologist --which prolly explains this-- but.. I wonder why it killed so many. I thought water temp was pretty constant, or at least difficult to change rapidlyat a certain depth. I figured fish would naturally find suitable water.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting about the floaters, went fishing on the 15th at Blackwater. Launched at Milton, water temp was 48-47. The further downstream we went, the colder it got.By the time we hit the Yellow river area, it was 43-42. Mucho 8" mullet either barely swimming or on the banks.

Friend went fishing in C-bay the next day, he had temp readings of 52. That's from Alaqua to the E pass. But he couldn't find trout, only reds at the pass. We lucked into trout in the colder water. Go figure....

Colder to the west????


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *nb&twil (1/22/2010)*I got the terrible news that a LOT of snook started floating last night in some of the canals I fish down here in Corpus Christi. Unfortunately, a lot of inshore fish were hurt all across the southeast. Looks like it'll be a strictly tarpon summer for me if the resident snook numbers took such a hit.


Hey Will, why do yall catch Snook and we dont? Closer to Mexico? Do they have decent numbers of Snook down there?


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

That sucks! I sure hope it doesn't mess the fishing up too bad.


----------

